# LuLu



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I am back from vacation, we went to see Bonnie today and little LuLu. Bonnie had to help LuLu make her journey to RainBow Bridge last Sat.:crying: poor baby LuLu just wasn't strong enough to keep fighting:crying: having the surgery made her so weak and then having 3rd degree burns from the heating pad was just to much for her.
My heart breaks, little LuLu was so very special, she had such a special little personality, I thank God for the time I was able to know her, she touched my life and my heart. I will never forget her:crying:Bonnie is doing well, she is much stronger then I would be.
Thank you all for your love and prayers for precious little LuLu


I'll be back tomorrow to catch up with all of you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paula, I am so very sorry to hear this. My prayers are with you and Lulu's mommy.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Paula - I'm devastated to hear the news.:crying::crying: It's so tragic and so senseless. I really don't let anyone pick up Tyler and now I will be more vigilant than ever!! This was just heartbreak upon heartbreak. Don't know what to say other than that Lulu will be a special angel in heaven. :smcry:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh this is just so heartbreaking! 
RIP dear little one... all the pain and suffering is over now.:smcry:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG ,I'm crying seeing this,I thought about her all week end....since I couldn't get online at the show...
I know it's mean but I hope she lets that woman know she helped kill little Lulu and lets the vet know about their part in the negligence too.

It won't bring Lulu back but maybe the persons that caused the harm will know what they did and not do it again....
They should pay too, all the bills and when the time comes, when she's ready, another fluff to love...


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

:smcry: This makes me so very sad.


----------



## gidget'smom (Mar 11, 2012)

I am heartbroken, and I just don't even have words for the sorrow I feel for what that precious pup went through for no good reason. My heart goes out to Bonnie.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I have been scared to asked, and now I know why:crying::crying::crying:




*


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:crying::crying:


----------



## lovemyfluffs (Mar 10, 2012)

What heart breaking news for little LuLu to have to go through not one tragic accident but to have to go through 3rd degree burns. My prayer are with you and Bonnie. so very very sad.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

My heart is breaking for this little one as none of this should have ever happened -- a customer dropping little LuLu and then the Vet's office being so careless with the heating pad.

RIP you sweet, innocent little soul.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

♥♥♥
RIP sweet baby!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a sad and tragic thing to happen. Lulu , I'm sure had a wonderful home, well taken care of, and then something so terrible happened ! It is just so senseless! RIP Sweet Lulu, and lifting up your mommy in my prayers.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! What a senseless awlfull series of stupid mistakes!!!! That poor precious little baby, never did a thing in her life but bring joy, love and laughter.....

When you described Lulu, I thought of my Ava...I can't even go there in my mind....it's such a tragedy. 


And Lulu's owner, all she did was try to share Lulu with other people....and she gets stuck with the bill. Now that's not fair, plain and simple.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh this is just so sad, my heart breaks with you Paula.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

So, so sad.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Paula, I am so so sad to hear this. How is your friend Bonnie holding up? It's just such a senseless accident. Heartbreaking. Rest in peace sweet Lulu. You're gone too soon.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm am so sorry to hear about little LuLu. I've been thinking about her and wondering how she was doing. RIP sweet girl.:crying:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

So sad. Too sad. Spread your wings little Angel.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, this is just so very sad and I do feel so sorry for LuLu that she had to endure all of the pain and suffering. Prayers for her Mommy are being lifted up. I guess we all will be more careful of who let our little fluffs be picked up by. The lady who was responsible should be told about this even though that won't bring little LuLu back.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I've been worrying about/praying for Lulu and this is devastating news! Words cannot express my sorrow for Bonnie's loss and Lulu's pain/suffering. 
I know nothing said or done can bring Lulu back, but I agree with Michelle that the woman who dropped her should know and pay along with the vet who burned her.
I hope Bonnie gets a new little fluff soon!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

:smcry:This is so horrible!! I am so sorry for mom Bonnie. This news just saddens me so much. She put up a good fight. Bless her sweet soul. :crying:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

So sad...i am sorry (((hugs)))


Sent from Kat's iPad


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh that is so sad. What a tragic accident and to end this way is heartbreaking. I am so sorry.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know, Paula..so tragic. I'm sorry.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I am heartbroken and appalled at how senseless it all is.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

This just makes me sick. I'm heartbroken that precious Lulu had to endure this trauma, and Bonnie losing her baby. People that aren't familiar with small breeds seem to have no clue how fragile these little ones are. I'm not sure I will ever trust anyone else to hold mine.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I was so shocked to read this! It maddens and saddens me. I am so, so sorry! Little Lulu did not deserve all of this. I cried when I thought of how much pain and suffereing she endured at the end of her life. She was too precious and too innocent to have to endure all that. 

RIP sweet, sweet Lulu. You are painfree and at peace.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry for this tragic loss of this precious little LuLu. My heart hurts for Bonnie. I'm still trying to recover from the loss of my precious Gimme a month ago. Happening so fast makes it hard to realize it really is true.

Please tell Bonnie how sad we all are for her enormous loss; it really hurts terribly, I know.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear about little Lulu. What a senseless tragedy!!!:angry:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

So so sad. Poor LuLu. STUPID skin people :angry:.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear such sad news.


----------

